# Anybody going to Louisville next year?



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We are planning on going to Nationals next year! YAY! I am so excited!  

Anybody else going? BTW I am talking about the ADGA Nationals. :wink:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

yea i am planning on going. i have been once before & it is soooo much fun.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish  Even if I could just go to watch that would be awsome. Maybe I can convince my dad to milk the goats, then my mom and I can go visit my aunt. I can always dream :wink:


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Only if we win the lottery! LOL


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd love to - it'll depend if I can get time off of work. Its not even a 2 hr drive - it'd be plumb silly not to go...we'll see though .


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you should really try to go. it won't bew that close to you again for a while. it is a great experience. you get to see goats from all over the country & meet some great people.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, you should really try to go. In 2009 it is going to be in Sacramento, CA and then in 2010 it is going to be in Rochester, MN. I am going to see if I can convince my Mom to go to that one(Rochester). I think it was 8 hours or something like that and I would be driving then, so it wouldn't be all on one person. We'll see......


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I will hoepfully be going! (about 90% sure) The only thing is that I want to get as many transports to and from Nationals as I can so it is not so expensive for me. If anyone wants a trnasport to or from Nationals let me know!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish.. if only! Hee hee maybe it will work..

But I cannot wait till 2010!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nationals in 2008 is in Kentucky


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, I know . I just live far enough away that I don't know if it will work.. but it could. I do know that I will be at the 2010 Nationals!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I hope! Maybe is Shem's kids turn out good I will enter them in the RG class. (Out of my Alpine doe which is my best doe) Expeirimentals are okay to enter, right? It doesn't have to be 75% or nothing? *hoping* I SOOOO want to go even if it's just to look.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You can enter Experimentals at Nationals. The show in the Recorded Grade class just like in a regular show!  And no...the don't have 75%. The 2006 Sr. GCH RG doe was a 50% LaMancha/50% Alpine cross...and boy is Solaris GORGEOUS!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope to go just to watch as I haven't owned dairies n over 5 years.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> You can enter Experimentals at Nationals. The show in the Recorded Grade class just like in a regular show!  And no...the don't have 75%. The 2006 Sr. GCH RG doe was a 50% LaMancha/50% Alpine cross...and boy is Solaris GORGEOUS!


Oh yes, she was!!! (I saw her picture.  )
*crosses fingers* maybe I will get to go to the Nat'ls, especially if I have something to show Dad might take me.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Id like to,but probably not. Need to get a reg. doe first. lol


----------

